# be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W - Fan zwitschern



## stproton (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo.

Meine neue Stromquelle erzeugt ein seltsames Lüftergeräusch, z. B. ein leises Summen oder einen Sturz. Mein System ist sehr leise, daher höre ich dieses Geräusch in einem Abstand von 15 cm vom Netzteilgehäuse.
Ich habe das Netzteil zweimal bei meinem Händler ausgetauscht, aber die folgenden Stromquellen machten ein leises Geräusch, wie ein leises Rattern.

Ist dies für dieses Netzteilmodell normal? Technisch ist dieses Modell für mich sehr attraktiv, aber das Geräusch ist in der Tat etwas alarmierend. Und ich bin es leid, Ersatz zu machen, wenn alle das gleiche Geräusch machen.

Ich bitte um Verzeihung. Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache. Ich bin aus Russland.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo stproton!

Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum! 

Welches Gehäuse benutzt Du und wie siegt der Rest der Hardware aus?


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2018)

Bist du dir sicher, dass das vom Netzteil kommt?
Wenn du es schon 2x getauscht hast, glaube ich nicht mehr daran, dass das Netzteil die Fehlerquelle ist.

Außerdem -- nebenbei gesagt -- du hast von BeQuiet Garantie. Wenn du also ein Problem mit dem Netzteil hast, wende dich direkt an BeQuiet und nicht an den Händler. Die tauschen dir das Netzteil direkt aus. Ist viel einfacher als über den Händler.


----------



## stproton (1. Dezember 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse benutzt Du und wie siegt der Rest der Hardware aus?


Case is Be quiet! Dark base pro 900v2


Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass das vom Netzteil kommt?
> Wenn du es schon 2x getauscht hast, glaube ich nicht mehr daran, dass das Netzteil die Fehlerquelle ist.
> 
> Außerdem -- nebenbei gesagt -- du hast von BeQuiet Garantie. Wenn du also ein Problem mit dem Netzteil hast, wende dich direkt an BeQuiet und nicht an den Händler. Die tauschen dir das Netzteil direkt aus. Ist viel einfacher als über den Händler.



100% sicher, Ich entfernte die Stromversorgung aus meinem Koffer und hörte mit meinem Ohr zu. Das Geräusch kam ausschließlich vom Lüfter. 
In meinem Land gibt es keine Möglichkeit, direkt mit den Umtausch, Rücknahme und Gewährleistungsrichtlinien von Be quiet zusammenzuarbeiten. Viel schneller durch einen Händler

Für mich sieht das nach einem Missverständnis aus - 3 Netzteile mit dem gleichen "Problem" auf einmal zu bekommen  Ich glaube, dass die meisten Leute dies aufgrund der lauten Gehäuselüfter, der funktionierenden Festplatte usw. nicht hören werden.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2018)

Ach so. Du kommst also aus Russland und wohnst nicht in Deutschland?
Das wusste ich nicht. Dann musst du das natürlich über den Händler machen.


----------

